# Smoking bacon in hot weather attempt



## Mofatguy (Aug 6, 2019)

Well like everywhere else right now its HOT in MO.
Needed to smoke some bacon but didn't want to smoke to IT 145* as I will fry b4 eating anyway. 
I only have a big chief smoker and an amps tube smoker. Last time I tried the tube in the smoker without turning on the burner. I've successfully smoke bacon it the big chief in cooler weather by using chips in the pan that comes with the smoker and also pellets in the pan. When I used the tube the last time I didn't use any heat and let it go for @2 1/2 hrs smoke. Very little smoke flavor in the bacon.
So, wanting to try the tube again I did. Only this time I also turned on the burner. Let the bacon get to 105* and shut off the burner to let the tube finish smoking. Unfortunately the temp climbed to 119* IT and held there for the rest of the time the tube smoked. Had a little fat sweating but not too bad. Will need to watch IT a little better.
Color lokks good with good smoke smell. Will let rest overnight and slice tomorrow after work. I'll try and post follow up pics and let you know about how it tastes. 2hrs with the pellets in the pan makes good bacon. Hopefully this will too.


----------



## Mofatguy (Aug 7, 2019)

Sliced. Thank its going to be good!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 8, 2019)

looks good from here


----------



## daveomak (Aug 8, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/making-dust-from-pellets.271863/

Try some dust in the tube... The dust will burn about 30 deg. F cooler than the pellets...  
I use a mix of Corn Cob, fruit wood and mesquite..  40 /40/20....

Evening... My last batch a few weeks ago, was made from about 1# of pellets... 200 + 200 + 100 grams... soaked for about 10 minutes in hot tap water.... stirred only with a big spoon... decanted the water... spread evenly on a 1/4 or 1/2 sheet pan and in the smoker or oven at 250-275 for a couple three hours... Do not put in a blender... makes too many fines...


----------

